# antique flush valve



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

it is out of a 1910 Kohler toilet

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumberpro said:


> View attachment 23758
> 
> 
> it is out of a 1910 Kohler toilet
> ...


*Do you know what was fastened into the 2 tapped holes? Or are*
*the holes for L-bolts that would have hooked under ther china.*


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

the two holes had bras bolts that went into brass u type bars inside the china tank , the tank ball was on a lift wire that went through a china guide arm cast into the tank wall.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Got a picture of the WC that came out of?


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

sadly I don't anymore I had this for a long time if I remember it was a 1 PC. had to break toilet to get part out to save it

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

